# One member Talbot county.



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 6, 2017)

400 acres all wooded. Several creeks. Plenty hardwoods an creek bottoms. 35+ y/o pine plantation. 3 miles from woodland. Guest OK twice. Kid can hunt while in school. 2 good bucks, 2 does. Our goal is not to limit out every year but to kill quality bucks or get some meat when you need it. Camp kitchen. Group meals. No water or elect except generator. Respect others. No hunting while intoxicated. Habitually drunk ain't cool. This is not a Sunday School class. Not a den of outlaws either. $525


CLUB IS NOW FULL


----------



## 8pointduck (Aug 6, 2017)

pm sent


----------



## gator32425 (Aug 8, 2017)

do you still have a opening how many members


----------



## thebuckslayer (Aug 8, 2017)

*What Road?*

Interested, what road do you htnt off of in Talbot?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 9, 2017)

thebuckslayer said:


> Interested, what road do you htnt off of in Talbot?



Hwy. 36


----------



## PaulNewnan (Aug 12, 2017)

do you still have an opening?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 25, 2017)

ttt.


----------



## BillOrdway (Aug 26, 2017)

About where on hiway 36


----------



## BillOrdway (Aug 26, 2017)

thanks


----------



## KING63 (Sep 18, 2017)

Please let me know if you still have an opening in the club. If not please let me know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 18, 2017)

Club is now full


----------

